# Debt collector what do I do



## pippylongsocks (8 Apr 2015)

*I owe 30 Euro but have never ever refused to pay it ... I just can't pay it in one go but offered the 2 Euro a month ...they wont accept that so now they have debt collector about to come to my home . I'm a pensioner and have other money issues I'm clearing off.   all I'm  left with at end of month is 2 Euro ...what can I do ? many thanks for any advice or help in anyway .
PS  That is 30 Euro ...not 300 Euro *


----------



## elcato (8 Apr 2015)

When the debt collector calls don't answer the door. Refuse to engage except in writing and tell them you will call the police if they presist.


----------



## pippylongsocks (8 Apr 2015)

elcato said:


> When the debt collector calls don't answer the door. Refuse to engage except in writing and tell them you will call the police if they presist.


Thank you for your reply ...however I'm wondering what will   "engaging with them in writing "  result in ?


----------



## moneybox (8 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks - Its terrible to read this, these people sending a debt collector to your home for a mere €30 

I would advise you to go to MABS - money advice and budgeting service, they would be one in your nearest large town.  They will be in a position to deal with these people.


----------



## Redone (8 Apr 2015)

€30? What kind of organisation chases €30? Crazy, mad, insane. 

Would MABS really engage with a €30 creditor? Would some charity like SVDP help out in a case like this?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 Apr 2015)

Hi pippylongsocks

What's the €30 in relation to?

Are you based in Dublin?


----------



## pippylongsocks (8 Apr 2015)

moneybox said:


> pippylongsocks - Its terrible to read this, these people sending a debt collector to your home for a mere €30
> 
> I would advise you to go to MABS - money advice and budgeting service, they would be one in your nearest large town.  They will be in a position to deal with these people.


It's a very small amount to get MABS involved   , however it's a good suggestion and I might look into it ....thank you


----------



## pippylongsocks (8 Apr 2015)

Redone said:


> €30? What kind of organisation chases €30? Crazy, mad, insane.
> 
> Would MABS really engage with a €30 creditor? Would some charity like SVDP help out in a case like this?





Gordon Gekko said:


> Hi pippylongstockings
> 
> What's the €30 in relation to?
> 
> Are you based in Dublin?


A well known BIG tv company .... I cancelled my monthly sub and they explained I owe the money ...I told them I would pay ..now they keep telling me they cut me off and they want their money in full ....I'm not refusing to pay it but just can't pay it in full .


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks

It's ridiculous that you're being harassed like this over €30. I'll pay the bill - Send me a private message and we'll sort out the logistics.

I'm taking you at your word that this is a legitimate story.


----------



## pippylongsocks (8 Apr 2015)

Gordon Gekko said:


> pippylongsocks
> 
> It's ridiculous that you're being harassed like this over €30. I'll pay the bill - Send me a private message and we'll sort out the logistics.
> 
> I'm taking you at your word that this is a legitimate story.


Thank you for your very kind offer .... but I will just have to deal with these people and I know it's hard to believe but this story is the Gods honest truth .


----------



## moneybox (8 Apr 2015)

I wanted to offer to pay the bill earlier, I know you are being honest, if you were a chancer you be asking for a lot more than €30, those people are just horrendous for doing this to a pensioner.


----------



## peteb (9 Apr 2015)

You've also seen the other post where she's owes €9,000 on a visa card, right?!


----------



## demoivre (9 Apr 2015)

Do nothing OP.  No one will litigate for €30 which is the only way that a creditor can get you to pay up.


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

peteb said:


> You've also seen the other post where she's owes €9,000 on a visa card, right?!


Is there a problem ...with my asking for help to get my situation sorted out ??  I thought this forum was for getting advice and help from others who may have landed in financial trouble also or have experience in dealing with this sort of thing ...or are you here to judge people ?  I find this upsetting ...I have enough pressure on me at the moment without you making unhelpful ignorant and thoughtless comments .  This is my first time to go on a forum like this and with your attitude I think it will be my last ..


----------



## peteb (9 Apr 2015)

A poster had said your case seemed like a genuine one as they saw you being chased for €30.  I was merely pointing out that there was more than just €30 debt to your story.  Its a perfectly valid point to make.


----------



## demoivre (9 Apr 2015)

peteb said:


> A poster had said your case seemed like a genuine one as they saw you being chased for €30.  I was merely pointing out that there was more than just €30 debt to your story.  Its a perfectly valid point to make.



In fairness the OP did say :



pippylongsocks said:


> I'm a pensioner and have other money issues I'm clearing off


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

demoivre said:


> Do nothing OP.  No one will litigate for €30 which is the only way that a creditor can get you to pay up.


many hank you for your very helpful reply .


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

peteb said:


> A poster had said your case seemed like a genuine one as they saw you being chased for €30.  I was merely pointing out that there was more than just €30 debt to your story.  Its a perfectly valid point to make.


It's not what you said ..it's how you said it ...and you are well aware what you were saying ....I believe if you have nothing nice / helpful to say then say nothing at all.  You know nothing about me or my circumstances and why I'm now in this situation .


----------



## moneybox (9 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks  - If you make a more detailed post in the money make over section, you will  get far more helpful advice on how to manage your debts.   Others with far more serious debts than yours have benefited greatly from that forum.


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

moneybox said:


> pippylongsocks  - If you make a more detailed post in the money make over section, you will  get far more helpful advice on how to manage your debts.   Others with far more serious debts than yours have benefited greatly from that forum.


I know you're going to think I'm a big ejjit but I'm lost trying to find my way around this  but thanks very much for your advice


----------



## Gerry Canning (9 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> I know you're going to think I'm a big ejjit but I'm lost trying to find my way around this  but thanks very much for your advice


pippylongsocks.
Couple of things.
1. For e30 no-one is going to take further action.
2. If you can afford e2 per week , then that is what you can afford.
3. Should debt man recall ,ask him not to recall and gently explain, e2 is what you can do.
.......................................
On AAM posters comments.

Sadly,apart from your case we have seen serious amount of debts discussed, and also sadly we have too often not got the true picture from e posters.I suppose that colours our views.
The advice you get here is opinionated and sometimes can appear harsh.
In general , the advice is freely given without rancour.

.........................
For e30 I really expect you to be left alone.
If you are further harassed , let us know the name of Company , these Companies do not like to be named nor do they want the perception of bullying being laid against them.
..........................................................
Please don,t let this stress you too much.


----------



## peteb (9 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> It's not what you said ..it's how you said it ...and you are well aware what you were saying ....I believe if you have nothing nice / helpful to say then say nothing at all.  You know nothing about me or my circumstances and why I'm now in this situation .



Don't draw assumptions from my text.  Tone can't be implied.  Nor can it be assumed.  Your situation isn't as straight-forward as the post assumes.  you've deleted your post on the visa debt.  So I'm not the one leading anyone down anywhere.


----------



## Bronte (9 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> It's not what you said ..it's how you said it ...and you are well aware what you were saying ....I believe if you have nothing nice / helpful to say then say nothing at all.  You know nothing about me or my circumstances and why I'm now in this situation .


Peteb was correct to point out to us that there are other debts, and I saw nothing wrong with the tone, everyone wants to help, but all facts are important and you cannot just expect nice comments on a public   forum like this. In any case his comments were not unkind but helpful to us understanding your situation.

Can you try and list all your debts, repayments, your income and any arrangements. 

I find it odd you deleted the credit card debt post, you probably need help on that too.  Nobody knows you but the more info you give the better - for you.


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

peteb said:


> Don't draw assumptions from my text.  Tone can't be implied.  Nor can it be assumed.  Your situation isn't as straight-forward as the post assumes.  you've deleted your post on the visa debt.  So I'm not the one leading anyone down anywhere.


I didn't delete it ...so what are you getting at ??  I'm new to this forum ....and I know for sure I didn't delete it ....


Bronte said:


> Peteb was correct to point out to us that there are other debts, and I saw nothing wrong with the tone, everyone wants to help, but all facts are important and you cannot just expect nice comments on a public   forum like this. In any case his comments were not unkind but helpful to us understanding your situation.
> 
> Can you try and list all your debts, repayments, your income and any arrangements.
> 
> I find it odd you deleted the credit card debt post, you probably need help on that too.  Nobody knows you but the more info you give the better - for you.


I did mention I was clearing off other money in my question ...the visa was issue was just something I thought of later ....I didn't delete the visa question ....in fact I was looking for it myself ...I'm new to all this and no expert with computers /forums .


----------



## emeralds (9 Apr 2015)

If your son in law is offering to help with your €9000 credit card debt, surely he would be also willing to help with the €30 the TV company are chasing you for - particularly if you have debt collectors calling you?


----------



## pippylongsocks (9 Apr 2015)

emeralds said:


> If your son in law is offering to help with your €9000 credit card debt, surely he would be also willing to help with the €30 the TV company are chasing you for - particularly if you have debt collectors calling you?


Of course he would pay it but I just haven't mentioned it to him ....I'm more concentrated on the visa bill   ...if I can get the big one sorted out then I can pay the €30 myself .... I have never refused to pay the €30 but they wont agree to let me pay it monthly ....with them it's all or nothing ....I was with them years and never missed a payment... What they're really saying is ...you pay it our way or we send in the heavies .


----------



## Bronte (9 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> I didn't delete it ...so what are you getting at ??  I'm new to this forum ....and I know for sure I didn't delete it ....
> 
> I did mention I was clearing off other money in my question ...the visa was issue was just something I thought of later ....I didn't delete the visa question ....in fact I was looking for it myself ...I'm new to all this and no expert with computers /forums .



No problem, forums can be very difficult when you are new, very bad myself at technology.

I'm not even sure you should be paying your credit card debt if you don't even have a spare 30 euro.


----------



## Bronte (9 Apr 2015)

emeralds said:


> If your son in law is offering to help with your €9000 credit card debt, surely he would be also willing to help with the €30 the TV company are chasing you for - particularly if you have debt collectors calling you?


Where is the thread on this, since AAM has changed I cannot figure it out properly


----------



## so-crates (9 Apr 2015)

Even cheap "heavies" will cost more than €30 to pursue you over any term so it is neither cost-effective or useful to keep up a determined pursuit of you over this. You have stated what you can afford. I assume you have put that to them in writing? Even if they refuse to countenance it as a solution they are unlikely to say no when you pay.

I think I can understand why you perhaps don't want to bring it up with your son-in-law. Feeling already beholden to family bringing a small additional amount forward that you know given time you can manage on your own may seem like a defeat, especially since it is so small. The question you need to ask yourself is what the reason is for dealing with this yourself. Managing that debt down yourself on your own will provide a victory and a confidence boost going forward. If that is your aim and you see it as worth it then you need to be mentally prepared to stick to your guns and deal with what they send. Chances are they will bluster and posture but will do very little over it as it will simply cost too much to do more. It will take 15 months to clear the debt but you will clear it and perhaps, with care and chance you might clear it sooner. Good luck


----------



## pippylongsocks (10 Apr 2015)

so-crates said:


> Even cheap "heavies" will cost more than €30 to pursue you over any term so it is neither cost-effective or useful to keep up a determined pursuit of you over this. You have stated what you can afford. I assume you have put that to them in writing? Even if they refuse to countenance it as a solution they are unlikely to say no when you pay.
> 
> I think I can understand why you perhaps don't want to bring it up with your son-in-law. Feeling already beholden to family bringing a small additional amount forward that you know given time you can manage on your own may seem like a defeat, especially since it is so small. The question you need to ask yourself is what the reason is for dealing with this yourself. Managing that debt down yourself on your own will provide a victory and a confidence boost going forward. If that is your aim and you see it as worth it then you need to be mentally prepared to stick to your guns and deal with what they send. Chances are they will bluster and posture but will do very little over it as it will simply cost too much to do more. It will take 15 months to clear the debt but you will clear it and perhaps, with care and chance you might clear it sooner. Good luck


I believe you understand clearly where I'm coming from , I have always paid my bills never missed any in my life and never found myself in this situation before,  I even gave up my car so I could pay off the visa but I'm still hanging in there  Thank you for your understanding and encouragement .


----------



## Bronte (10 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> ,  I even gave up my car so I could pay off the visa.


 
This is terrible.   And I'm not at all sure it was the right thing to do. 

Most credit card companies will come to an arrangement with a card holder where the card holder can not afford to repay the debt.  This can be negotiated.  They can stop the interest accruing, they can wipe the interest, they can agree a repayment that is based on your budget and they can write the whole debt off, they can settle the debt for a lump sum much less than the amount owing. 

What exactly is your SIL (son-in-law) negotiating with Visa.


----------



## Bronte (10 Apr 2015)

pippylongsocks said:


> I did mention I was clearing off other money in my question ...the visa was issue was just something I thought of later ....I didn't delete the visa question ....in fact I was looking for it myself ...I'm new to all this and no expert with computers /forums .


 
What probably happened is you posted that on a separate thread and it was deleted by the moderators.  Don't worry about that now. 

What's really agitating you is the 30 Euro debt.  Honestly do not see a company sending debt collectors for this.  They have probably sent you a nasty letter with threats in it.  Those letters are standard, they send the same one to everybody who owes them money.  Eventually when they get nothing from you they will realise it's a debt that is not pursuing but for now 'the computer' is generating them automatically to everybody who owes money. 

Advice

Look at the letter again and figure out it is indeed a standard 'threat' letter

You offered to pay them what you could, they have refused, now you just ignore them

Go to Mabs, they are free, they have heard it all before, they are there to help you. 

Opinion

Apparently you are a pensioner, on a state pension.  You've sold your car, you're stressed and you are doing your utmost to pay your debts. You're embarresed you've had to ask your SIL for help.  It would seem to me that you are not able to service your debts and that they should be written off by the credit card company and the TV company.  So kind and all as your SIL is, he probably should not offer them anything.  But go to Mabs, or ask your SIL to go with you to Mabs and they will tell you what to do, as far as I know they will even write to the companies for you and if you are able to pay something Mabs will also arrange that too, and it will stop you recieving any more threatining letters.


----------



## pippylongsocks (11 Apr 2015)

Bronte said:


> What probably happened is you posted that on a separate thread and it was deleted by the moderators.  Don't worry about that now.
> 
> What's really agitating you is the 30 Euro debt.  Honestly do not see a company sending debt collectors for this.  They have probably sent you a nasty letter with threats in it.  Those letters are standard, they send the same one to everybody who owes them money.  Eventually when they get nothing from you they will realise it's a debt that is not pursuing but for now 'the computer' is generating them automatically to everybody who owes money.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your good advice and understanding ....I thinks Mabs is the road I need to take ....I made an appointment to talk to them ...they will see me Monday week .


----------



## Grizzly (11 Apr 2015)

Maybe put the €2 per month that you can afford to pay in to a jam jar. In 15 months time you will have the €30 owed. If the debt collectors call to your door hand them the jar. If at that point in time there is only €20 in it ask them to call back in 5 months time when you anticipate you will have the full €30.


----------



## A bit confused (11 Dec 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding this same topic.

A few months a go I had to go see a doctor in Ireland, Paid the doctor with out any problems. Instead they couldn't help me and send me to the Hospital. There I had to spend my day. After that, just got some medicine prescribed (what the previous doctor should have done). But noticed they had my last name spelled wrong by 1 letter.
Now they have been sending me letters to pay an amount of 380, which if i knew in advance i would never agreed on. This is ridiculous for just prescribing some medicine. I have been ignoring there letters. But this time this company called BROWNE LEGAL send me a letter that if I don't pay within 7 days they will continue with legal procedures. I need some advice, and to know if it's worth it, ignoring them.
A few facts; I am not registered in Ireland (only at the PPS office with a different address). (They have my address because i had to fill in a form at the doctors office.
                  I don't have a Irish bank account or subscription  
                  My only assets here in Ireland are my Playstation, laptop and clothes


----------



## so-crates (11 Dec 2015)

What exactly is your reason for refusing to pay? Can you afford it?

What is the relevance of this statement?


A bit confused said:


> But noticed they had my last name spelled wrong by 1 letter



Why would you think you wouldn't have to pay anything towards a hospital admission?

Why are your assets relevant? They are of no use unless you sell them, you must have an income of some description from some source because I'm pretty sure you'd have a hard time living on €0 + Playstation.

What do you mean by 


A bit confused said:


> I am not registered in Ireland (only at the PPS office with a different address)


Registered with who? Registered for what?



A bit confused said:


> I don't have a Irish bank account or subscription


That statement is immaterial (and I am not sure what you mean in this context by "subscription" - subscription to what?). You don't have to have an Irish bank account. Money can be paid from accounts in other countries.


----------

